# Rubio monocoat uneven



## Deal.jt (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi all, I finished a live edge table with Rubio monocoat, and at first it looked beautiful. I had to resand and refinish the epoxy cavity, which meant a new coat of monocoat on that side of the table. Now, the newly finished part is a matte finish while the original side is kinda glossy. I don’t know if I left too much monocoat on for the first coat, or if I just need to do a second coat on the resanded part. Same grit sandpaper on both sides!

So, should I try to do another monocoat coat on the resand, or sand down the whole thing and be more careful about removing excess oil? Or... something completely different?

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It could be a few different things. When you sand through the finish you are starting over and perhaps you didn't apply enough finish. If the wood was sanded more coarse the wood will drink up the first few coats so there is nothing left to make the sheen. Another possibility is the finish wasn't stirred enough on the first application and what you did recently was. If the finish was anywhere between flat and semi-gloss it contains a flattening agent. This stuff has the appearance of baby powder in dry form and settles to the bottom of the can. If you put a stir stick to the bottom of the can and scrape up the goo and bring it out of the can this is the flattening compound. If the can has sat for a very long time on a store shelf this goo can get pretty hard and sometimes very difficult to get stirred into the finish where it is suspended in the finish. When you begin you literally have a gloss finish on the top 90% of the can with this flattening agent in the bottom. The amount of this flattening agent suspended in the finish determines how glossy the finish will be so if it still has some of that goo in the bottom you are working with a glossier sheen finish than what the label says. If you think this is what has happened I would get a fresh can of finish and do the entire top. This way you could be certain the sheen it's suppose to be.


----------

